# First Catches on our new to us Glide!



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

sweet, way to use the glide


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on the skiff & the slime. Merry Christmas !


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks all! getting loaded up for a Mosquito Lagoon Christmas, whippy stick style.


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

sweet arsenal you have there, good luck!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea nice catch and fly gear! You should join us on the Fly Fishing forum here on Microskiff (you too "hooked!"). They answer questions and have great info. We also chew the fat on just about any subject on fly fishing.


----------

